# Trail Building Jobs?



## Kcebrah23 (Apr 5, 2012)

I've always had an interest in pursuing a job in the MTB field, but the aspect of trail building intrigues me the most. I've done some research, but im not coming up with much. How can I gain training for an entry level position?


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

Kcebrah23 said:


> I've always had an interest in pursuing a job in the MTB field, but the aspect of trail building intrigues me the most. I've done some research, but im not coming up with much. How can I gain training for an entry level position?


Volunteer with your local MTB club . . . . (if you're not already)....


----------



## HypNoTic (Jan 30, 2007)

Start by volunteering with your local bike club as CMC stated. That's the best way to see if you like building trails and a great way to step up your game.

If you have a year ahead of you and want to learn with the best in the industry, head over Capilano University in BC. Mountain Bike Operation program cover trailbuilding and much more.

You can also contact a PTBA member and see if they have some positions availables. Check out PTBA


----------



## mtbty (Jun 15, 2012)

Whats your back ground? ever run equipment/ chainsaw? what kind of trails do you want to build? 
There might be a trail builder apprenticeship opening this upcoming fall with my organization. you'll have to put in a lot of volunteer time before you'll get paid to build, but theres no need to pay a college to teach you how to do that.

Also theres lots of youth programs in the US. Americorps is one. Try summer bike parks at ski areas too.

check this out
Trail Employment Available - PTBA


----------



## The OLE Bagger (Jan 22, 2013)

I do a bit of trail building around my current location...I have put many new "extentions" on the local trails. Lots of fun even if u get looks. Could use some help. Long Island/NYC?CT area.


----------



## subarumtbjrk (Jan 21, 2013)

i have been building trails for years and years and years, from the time i was 10 id ride around with shovels and build trails and jumps for my bmx bike, than when i turned 16 i got real serious and started riding with serious riders and builders. i did lots of volunteering for Red Bull Backyard Build Offs. and then got into MTB trail building, ive been doing this for about 2 years and have dreamed of doing it for a job, but part of building is the creativity i get out of it and the personal satisfaction. but then again when i did some volunteering with my local MTB trial builders they were so lazy and so negative. all they wanted to do was clear leaves and go on flat ground, they wanted no berms, no creek crossing, no switchbacks, NOTHING!! so i stopped goig and for the last year ive built trails on my own


----------



## The OLE Bagger (Jan 22, 2013)

Right with u Subaru. Can't tell u how many times I've been building my sections and been told to stop or do it "their" way. I ve been called a rogue builder or a flat out trouble maker but it won't stop me. About to start a new project on a trail that's closed for the winter. It will be nice and quiet.


----------



## snug dug (Jul 7, 2012)

To earn a living building trails you either have to be lucky, or a hustler. There are a few government trailbuilding jobs..working for the National Park Service, the Bureau of Land Management, a city or county. Those you'd be lucky to get. They pay halfway decent.

Then there's things like Americorp.

To be your own professional trail contractor...you'd have to be a hustler and a business person...hustling to get jobs, lining up work, working 7 days a week, 12 hours a day...

Start off by volunteering, attending workdays where professionals are involved, apply for an IMBA TCC visit, or attend one close to you.

Classroom learning is probably few and far between. Some of the more outdoor oriented colleges, like Prescott or Brevard may have something. Otherwise, conferences are the way to go, like the PTBA Sustainable Trails Conference, or the IMBA World Summit.

Good Luck!


----------



## subarumtbjrk (Jan 21, 2013)

getting paid to build trails would be a DREAM! 
BUT.... after reading snug dug's comment, it sounds like to much hassle and stress and loopholes to go through to get some money.
building trails is something i find peaceful and a way to use my creativity, after going through all that work id find building trails a hassle and frustration.

BUILD ON!!


----------



## SQUIRRELSHOOTR (Jan 8, 2013)

subarumtbjrk said:


> i have been building trails for years and years and years, from the time i was 10 id ride around with shovels and build trails and jumps for my bmx bike, than when i turned 16 i got real serious and started riding with serious riders and builders. i did lots of volunteering for Red Bull Backyard Build Offs. and then got into MTB trail building, ive been doing this for about 2 years and have dreamed of doing it for a job, but part of building is the creativity i get out of it and the personal satisfaction. but then again when i did some volunteering with my local MTB trial builders they were so lazy and so negative. all they wanted to do was clear leaves and go on flat ground, they wanted no berms, no creek crossing, no switchbacks, NOTHING!! so i stopped goig and for the last year ive built trails on my own


Where do you build trails at? The local trails on public land or do you have access to private land used for trail building? I've always liked doing stuff like this and one of my local trails is hardly maintained and I've always wanted to go work on it and clean it up. Can they get me in trouble for that? I wouldn't be adding features or anything but just trimming trees and the vines in the trails.


----------



## subarumtbjrk (Jan 21, 2013)

I build in my friends yard he lives on a mtn side. And if you want to fix up trails, all yoh need you need to do is ask around they wont care if you just want to trim and clean up. It all dependd, some mtn bikers will get angry if they see you walking with a shovel or prunners.


----------



## SQUIRRELSHOOTR (Jan 8, 2013)

I wish I had my own mountain...


----------



## subarumtbjrk (Jan 21, 2013)

the local trails i have around me are owned by the state parks. And they get maintained by the riders that go through them, ive seen riders going through with small hatchets and pruners in thier backpack and just cut little things as they go. 

if you want to do serious maintanence, such as digging out berms or bridges, id call the organization that is in charge of the trails. asking for permission is better than asking for forgiveness.

I do about 95% of my building at my friends house though, he lives on a Mtn. side and the other people on the Mtn dont care that we build, so we have around 800'-850' (est) of downhill trails with berms and drop offs and such. building is almost as fun for me as riding.


----------



## SQUIRRELSHOOTR (Jan 8, 2013)

Yeah I would definitely ask the lake office for permission but no one really maintains these trails at all. I really like to build trails. I've used up all the land I have for trails and jumps with a couple bridges. I definitely think building is as much fun as riding if not more. I like getting the satisfaction of doing it myself and fine tuning the berms and jumps until they're perfect.


----------



## GeePhroh (Jan 13, 2004)

*Pimpin' Ain't Easy...*



snug dug said:


> To earn a living building trails you either have to be lucky, or a hustler.


So which one are you mtby??? :devil:










Seriously, he's a dude who's living the professional builder gig...listen to the man.


----------



## thefriar (Jan 23, 2008)

The OLE Bagger said:


> Right with u Subaru. Can't tell u how many times I've been building my sections and been told to stop or do it "their" way. I ve been called a rogue builder or a flat out trouble maker but it won't stop me. About to start a new project on a trail that's closed for the winter. It will be nice and quiet.


Where are you building in the Tri-State Area? I'm always keen to check out a new trail.

That said, I won't mess with another builders work unless they've disappeared off the scene. The MTB Karma Crash gods get their blood for "adjusting" others' work.


----------



## subarumtbjrk (Jan 21, 2013)

i go out to ceasers creek alot just because its by my house, and i go to devou down on the Kentucky border.


----------



## snug dug (Jul 7, 2012)

GeePhroh said:


> So which one are you mtby??? :devil:


Lucky :thumbsup:


----------



## subarumtbjrk (Jan 21, 2013)

thats nice! wheres that at


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

So what are you guys with jobs posting here getting paid, since this is about paid trail building jobs?

kindle fire / jb 4.2.1 / tapatalk hd


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

Youth Conservation Corps (YCC) hires a lot of trail crew members and supervisors here in Gallup, New Mexico. Maybe YCC is in your area too? While the work is slightly seasonal, I personally like a little time off.


----------



## Chalkpaw (Dec 28, 2007)

Trail building is related to how we live today. There are different methods to what you seek. The traditional work for a paycheck, have some good times conservation corp type of trail school. You get to travel around and see some great sights. But then you don't have a choice where and when you work. You get to do some camping! Then there is the apprienticeship though a professional crew, but you have to be scappy and hungry, show that you really know what to do. The bike park, the summer ski area. Or you get shown the exit door real quick. You follow a Silverback, hustler or not. Then there is go out and do it yourself, which has its glory times and then the closures and removal of your work. The drama, the ego, the hightimes and the fall. Manifest destiny kind of theme. Land managers don't like you. Then there is the bike club, IMBA, we will follow guidelines to make things happen. Its kinda of boring, things don't go quite to plan, but then the surprise! With some hard work you can get a grant and build something for the community rather than just your buddies can enjoy.
These are the three that I am familiar with.


----------



## snug dug (Jul 7, 2012)

subarumtbjrk said:


> thats nice! wheres that at


Northern Virginia, on some BLM land called Meadowood


----------



## snug dug (Jul 7, 2012)

slocaus said:


> So what are you guys with jobs posting here getting paid, since this is about paid trail building jobs?
> 
> kindle fire / jb 4.2.1 / tapatalk hd


mid 40's with nice benefits as a government trail builder. not getting rich or anything, but it's dependable and steady, for the most part. Most importantly, I enjoy what I do.


----------



## mtbty (Jun 15, 2012)

GeePhroh said:


> So which one are you mtby??? :devil:


who me? I'm lucky. 
Tiger Mt Preston RR to NW Timber Trail Connector on Vimeo


----------



## subarumtbjrk (Jan 21, 2013)

that is a sweet video! i love to build trails. i need to get into some building like this!!


----------



## TORQUE-29er (Nov 26, 2008)

Trail Employment Available - PTBA


----------



## justinwp (Nov 12, 2010)

slocaus said:


> So what are you guys with jobs posting here getting paid, since this is about paid trail building jobs?


Here is a hourly pay scale for trail jobs based on my experience...

$0: Volunteer
$0 -10: AmeriCorps/Conservation Corps Member
$10 - $13: AmeriCorps/Conservation Corps Leader
$13 - $18: Forest Service Series 0462 Forestry Tech Positions
$15 - $25: Park Service Wage Grade Positions
$15+: Private

Anything beyond $25/hr will be a paper pusher. Most people in this field spend a good amount of time in the $0-$10 range and many of the best employers(NPS, FS) are moving to temporary positions or using volunteers and conservation corps instead. Good jobs become more scarce every year.

Based on five years with a conservation corps and two years with the FS.


----------



## dburatti (Feb 14, 2004)

Short version of how I became a professional trail builder: From the first time I attended an IMBA TCC build school to when I started my company was....seven years of trail building as a volunteer.

Long version:
I attended the first IMBA TCC trail building school in Nantahala, NC, in 1997 and then started volunteering with my local club. Eventually, a new trail opp came up, and I volunteered to be the main steward. Within a few months, we had the IMBA TCC come give another school, which further fired my interest. I become unemployed and started volunteer building trail a lot and even traveled to meet some pro builders and learn about mechanized building. A couple of years later, IMBA's TCC came through again to teach an advanced school.

In 2004 I started my own trail business completing some minor jobs around my home city. Then, I went where the work was (ID, CA, WI, OH, PA, Burns Lake (B.C.), Puerto Rico), met some great people, built and rode some fantastic trails, and saw some great sights. Eventually, around the time I was tiring of traveling so much and being away from my house, I came across the opportunity to be a full time builder for a bike company and took it. Now I have two assistants, a company vehicle, over 200 acres of leased and company owned land with 15 miles of trails and countless features, a mini skid steer with four attachments, many hand and power tools, and a decent annual budget.

It can be done, and, yes, hustling helps tremendously. You definitely need to be okay with traveling, as you probably won't easily find a job in one location building trail. They're out there, but the number of applicants to positions is large.

Dewayne


----------



## roosterdad (Feb 20, 2013)

I own my own mountain. I am days away from buying a used mini-excavator and start my own trail system. I have about 600 acres of terrain from flat cottonwood lined creeks to maple covered benches to steep-north-facing pine-covered slope. Several fantastic summit overlooks with huge views. There is really nothing there now but elk, deer and moose and of course cattle in the lower meadows all summer. My plan is 9-12 miles of trails that take advantage of all terrains and views, with some fun features.

Question1: I am looking at a 6000 lb Takeuchi 125 (4'9" blade and width) and a 3600 lb Takeuchi 016 (39-51 inch expandable width/blade). I need to do some other work like digging pipe trenches and building a real road or two. So, I'm torn. Thin for trails, or 4'9" for a middle ground all-utility excavator?

Question 2: Am I crazy to try this without professional advice and planning? I would rather do it myself and digest the reading materials and tapes to learn some layout, grade, drainage, esthetics and overall plan than pay someone. Funner that way. Forst places to go for reading materials? 

Question 3: Any way to make $ with this, even a little? How about building something so good that you hold an event once a year. Anyone do this and generate a positive cash-flow? I am doing it for the fun and exercise, but I am always looking out for a $. And that would certainly skew the way I lay this out, if I thought that certain types of courses had more appeal.

Thanks,
JH


----------



## Iwonder (Oct 20, 2009)

Mmmmm


----------



## Cotharyus (Jun 21, 2012)

roosterdad said:


> I own my own mountain. I am days away from buying a used mini-excavator and start my own trail system. I have about 600 acres of terrain from flat cottonwood lined creeks to maple covered benches to steep-north-facing pine-covered slope. Several fantastic summit overlooks with huge views. There is really nothing there now but elk, deer and moose and of course cattle in the lower meadows all summer. My plan is 9-12 miles of trails that take advantage of all terrains and views, with some fun features.
> 
> Question1: I am looking at a 6000 lb Takeuchi 125 (4'9" blade and width) and a 3600 lb Takeuchi 016 (39-51 inch expandable width/blade). I need to do some other work like digging pipe trenches and building a real road or two. So, I'm torn. Thin for trails, or 4'9" for a middle ground all-utility excavator?
> 
> ...


I would contact your local mountain bike club. They almost certainly have people who would offer experienced advice simply for allowing access to the finished product. You'll be much better off having good help and getting it right the first time than screwing it up and then having to fix it later. The cost of a mistake could be high in terms of land damage. It's a nobel thought, but don't try to go it alone. As for reading material, at the very least, buy IMBA's Trail Solutions and Troy Scott Parker's Natural Surface Trails by Design.


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

roosterdad said:


> I own my own mountain. I am days away from buying a used mini-excavator and start my own trail system. I have about 600 acres of terrain from flat cottonwood lined creeks to maple covered benches to steep-north-facing pine-covered slope. Several fantastic summit overlooks with huge views. There is really nothing there now but elk, deer and moose and of course cattle in the lower meadows all summer. My plan is 9-12 miles of trails that take advantage of all terrains and views, with some fun features.
> 
> Question1: I am looking at a 6000 lb Takeuchi 125 (4'9" blade and width) and a 3600 lb Takeuchi 016 (39-51 inch expandable width/blade). I need to do some other work like digging pipe trenches and building a real road or two. So, I'm torn. Thin for trails, or 4'9" for a middle ground all-utility excavator?
> 
> ...


Are you looking to hire a pro trail builder? If not, this is way off topic for this thread, but there are quite a few others like this where people are building their own trails on their property. 
http://forums.mtbr.com/trail-building-advocacy/what-do-6-acres-838588.html
http://forums.mtbr.com/trail-building-advocacy/little-backyard-fun-832944.html
http://forums.mtbr.com/trail-building-advocacy/back-yard-trail-832023.html

In terms of making money with your trails, check with your attorney about liability laws in your state; most have some tough requirements if you charge for access, and insurance costs might be very high.
http://forums.mtbr.com/trail-building-advocacy/private-property-liability-824065.html


----------



## Woodman (Mar 12, 2006)

snug dug said:


> Northern Virginia, on some BLM land called Meadowood


Sweet, glad to see some mtn bike trail finally happening there......

Woody


----------



## dmonbike (Jun 26, 2006)

roosterdad said:


> I own my own mountain.
> Thanks,
> JH


Rooster,
I'd go with the narrower version. And yes, you can make $ at it. There are ranches all over Texas that put on races. Even off road triathalons, running events, and other things besides mountain biking. You can even have camping. I do suggest you get someone who has built trail with a mini-x to help you at first, even for a couple of days to show you what can (and will) go wrong and also how to do it correctly for the first time.


----------

